# 3-16 [Enter the Matrix]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

It had been way too long since we've had the crew all together on the Mako, so last night we decided to change that. Jake (my buddy who just moved from my hometown in Wisconsin down to Pensacola), Mitch & I met up with Josh at the ramp on 17th around 11:30 last night. We wasted no time rigging up, because we were all super eager to hit the calm water & get on some bulls. After seeing a couple finicky bulls on the first light, we all had high hopes for the rest of the night. Josh quickly figured out the bite & got on a good fish. After a killer battle, Mitch skillfully scooped up Josh's new personal record redfish in the net. She was skinny, but she taped out at 40.5'', just barely enough to beat his previous record of 40''. We got her photographed & released & then all proceeded to watch Josh hook & land two more redfish over the course of the next 20 minutes. That was enough to make us all switch up our tactics. We all began throwing Matrix Shad in the Tiger Bait colorway on 1/2 oz. Bullseye jigheads. Once we had it dialed in, the rest of the night was filled with action! Almost all fish were found suspended within five feet of the surface. & although we were all crossing our fingers that Jake would get his first redfish on his first saltwater outing, the stars just weren't quite aligned. He hooked up with one for a couple seconds, but misfortune took over & the hook ended up pulling. Next time it'll be his turn! 

*Tally for the night: *

_Team Back-It-Up_ *(VICTORS - 9 bulls)*
*Me: * 34.5'', 34.75'', 37'', 37.5'', & 40'' bulls
*Josh:* 31.5'', 36.5'', 37'', & 40.5'' bulls

_Team REKT_ *(2 bulls)*
*Mitch:* 38.5'' bull & 39'' bull
*Jake:* Monster white trout (first saltwater fish!)

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's the rest of the photos. Keep in mind that all of these fish, aside from the two that Mitch caught, which both ate a big spoon, came on Matrix Shad in the Tiger Bait colorway & Vortex Shad in the Nightruese colorway. Do yourself a favor & go pick some up - you won't regret it!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice report guys!!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Alright, I give in, who sells matrix shad? 

Awesome catches!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Heck yeah...nice job fellas!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

tkh329 said:


> Alright, I give in, who sells matrix shad?
> 
> Awesome catches!
> 
> ...


Avalon Bait and tackle, Academy, and Matrix Shad.com are the only places that carry Matrix Shad, for now its a exclusive bait in our parts I'm in the mid of getting Outcast on board with Matrix.:thumbup:


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

So how exactly do you work these baits? I've had minimal luck with jigs and would just like some advice on what worked for you guys. Did you toss them and let them sink to the bottom and then work them to the surface or bounce them up and down off the bottom? Thanks, definitely a rookie question I'm sure.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

69Viking said:


> So how exactly do you work these baits? I've had minimal luck with jigs and would just like some advice on what worked for you guys. Did you toss them and let them sink to the bottom and then work them to the surface or bounce them up and down off the bottom? Thanks, definitely a rookie question I'm sure.


Not a rookie question at all man! We were throwing the jigs out right underneath the street lights, popping them once or twice, letting them sink a couple seconds, popping them again, & then repeating a few more times until reeling in & re-casting. Hope this helps. Any more questions just feel free to ask, or come join us sometime!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

ThaFish thank you for the info and offer, maybe I'll take you up on it one of these days! We have a dock on the Sound at home in Mary Esther and I know their are fish around but we haven't had any luck a couple of the times we've fished there in the evenings. I'll have to take a look tonight and see what kind of lights we have around us, fishing later might be the ticket!


----------



## taleoftails (Feb 17, 2015)

Gentalmen you our killing out there. Hopefully soon I can drag my boat out and get it wet. LIM-IT-OUT I really appreciate your post and videos they have been very helpful for a newbie just starting out in this area. Yes leaving house now to go buy all the matrix shad in Pensacola. ThaFish your just a lucky _ast_rd lol. Might go out tonight if the weather permits and the wind not a hundred miles an hour. Hope to see you all soon on the water.


----------



## jgingrey (Sep 16, 2014)

http://matrixshad.com/shop/category/matrix-shad-2/

Quick shipping. Nice people.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

taleoftails said:


> Gentalmen you our killing out there. Hopefully soon I can drag my boat out and get it wet. LIM-IT-OUT I really appreciate your post and videos they have been very helpful for a newbie just starting out in this area. Yes leaving house now to go buy all the matrix shad in Pensacola. ThaFish your just a lucky _ast_rd lol. Might go out tonight if the weather permits and the wind not a hundred miles an hour. Hope to see you all soon on the water.


yes, these guys are very interesting to read. every time i see a post by "thafish", i always read that post first. pics with a very descriptive prose which forgoes aesthetic appeal in favor of clear, straightforward language. enjoyable reading. did i mention informative?:thumbup:

jack


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

taleoftails said:


> ThaFish your just a lucky _ast_rd lol. Might go out tonight if the weather permits and the wind not a hundred miles an hour. Hope to see you all soon on the water.


Hahaha, looking forward to seeing you out there man!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

That is awesome. Wish we were allowed to keep at least one bull red. I know they aren't as tasty as the slot reds but I wouldn't turn one down if I could.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> That is awesome. Wish we were allowed to keep at least one bull red. I know they aren't as tasty as the slot reds but I wouldn't turn one down if I could.


Yeah, I wouldn't mind having 20 pounds of fillets for the grill once in a while!


----------



## taleoftails (Feb 17, 2015)

Well just ordered 50 pack of the matrix shad and bullseye jig heads. Since there is no left in Pensacola. Also I didn't see any in Academy sports must not be on shelves yet. Hey I purchase Penn Battle2's 4000 and 5000 series has anyone used these before? Just wondering if they will hold up.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

I was in Academy today, the clerk said they didn't carry Matrix, but I did find some on the bottom shelf in the plastics section. Not much of a selection though.


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

See you back from spring break. Nice start and makes me want to come back down. Probably May. Nice report and great pics. I met the owner of Matrix last year and he has some great baits. I think those fish will hit about anything when they are feeding. This guy has some matrix and was with the Matrix owner when I met them. Gave me several bags to try for stripers up here. See you got the fish eater smiling!!
http://legauxluresoutlet.com/matrixshad.html 
Looks like you all need some good 1/2 oz. heads. Those bullseye hooks look weak to me.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ifish911 said:


> See you back from spring break. Nice start and makes me want to come back down. Probably May. Nice report and great pics. I met the owner of Matrix last year and he has some great baits. I think those fish will hit about anything when they are feeding. This guy has some matrix and was with the Matrix owner when I met them. Gave me several bags to try for stripers up here. See you got the fish eater smiling!!
> http://legauxluresoutlet.com/matrixshad.html
> Looks like you all need some good 1/2 oz. heads. Those bullseye hooks look weak to me.


Yep the crew finally found a day with the stars lined up just rite to get us all on the water again. But let me say that elephants will eat peanuts and sometimes small finess baits can out do the big guns . Also the bullseye jig heads can hold their own at a 3/0 shank they diffenitly held their own when we put them to the test hooking bull after bull never bending out or losing their point, Im now a believer and a bullseye fan, a 1/2 oz. 3/0 hook on a less then 4in. Matrix shad was key to getting bites on finiky bulls even with small baits and light jigheads they would still find a way to short strike and miss at times. We had to make them bite rather then the fish reacting there was plenty of times where we sight casted to the fish but they wouldnt eat, small light weight profile was the ticket.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

taleoftails said:


> Hey I purchase Penn Battle2's 4000 and 5000 series has anyone used these before? Just wondering if they will hold up.


Yes, I've caught many with a 3000 and 4000.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

if you look in the pics I was using a tiny 2500 series Ballistic Daiwa.

no need to go to big even with a smaller set up you can get the fish in, in under 7min. Just set the drag somewhat tight and hold ON!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> if you look in the pics I was using a tiny 2500 series Ballistic Daiwa.
> 
> no need to go to big even with a smaller set up you can get the fish in, in under 7min. Just set the drag somewhat tight and hold ON!!!


 
smaller setups allow for better casting with lighter lures:thumbup: plus its just more fun on light tackle


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> smaller setups allow for better casting with lighter lures:thumbup: plus its just more fun on light tackle


True dat. Bull reds on my 4k Stradic Ci4+ on my 7' 4" Loomis Pro Green have been a blast these past few nights!


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

Where in Wisconsin you guys from ? I'm from Oshkosh


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

csmigels said:


> Where in Wisconsin you guys from ? I'm from Oshkosh


Hey man, I'm from Monroe, Wisconsin. Mitch, Jake & I are all from there. I still live there half of the year. I drive back & forth between Pensacola & Monroe for work/family/fishing. I love it up there!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Somehow forgot to add the picture of this fat 34.75'' bull!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

You guys sponsored by any chance?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> You guys sponsored by any chance?


Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

As usual, you guys gettin' it done. Can't wait till your new buddy gets the feel of it and starts catching the BIG ONES. That white trout he got would make a great redfish bait.

Oh...great photos; by the way.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> As usual, you guys gettin' it done. Can't wait till your new buddy gets the feel of it and starts catching the BIG ONES. *That white trout he got would make a great redfish bait.*
> 
> Oh...great photos; by the way.


Oh the irony... Check my report from last night that I just posted. Jake got his first bull. & it was on a fresh white trout head. 

& thanks, appreciate it man!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

taleoftails said:


> Well just ordered 50 pack of the matrix shad and bullseye jig heads. Since there is no left in Pensacola. Also I didn't see any in Academy sports must not be on shelves yet. Hey I purchase Penn Battle2's 4000 and 5000 series has anyone used these before? Just wondering if they will hold up.


Good to hear it man. I can promise you that you won't be disappointed with those Matrix! & as far as the Battle II reels go, I haven't fished them. I find the Battle series to be really heavy for what I usually do. But I've read good things about them & I'm sure they'll work just fine!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Once again great report.....i went to the Matrix website they offer over 8 colors..what colores do you like the best?
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

WhyMe said:


> Once again great report.....i went to the Matrix website they offer over 8 colors..what colores do you like the best?
> Whyme
> Mako My Dayo


If I were to only choose two it would be tiger bait and ultra-violet


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> Once again great report.....i went to the Matrix website they offer over 8 colors..what colores do you like the best?
> Whyme
> Mako My Dayo


Thanks, really appreciate it man! If I had to choose two, I would most definitely choose the Tiger Bait Matrix Shad & the Nightruese Vortex Shad. Big fan of the crazy, erratic action of the Vortex Shad.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Gonna be out on Sykes tonight for a couple hours. If anyone would like to join & see how to catch big bulls from the bridge, shoot me a PM & let's get out there!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Baaa raaammmm yooouuu 

Let the sheep be true

Its time to kill some convicts 

We still on, dont forget the scrimps


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Baaa raaammmm yooouuu
> 
> Let the sheep be true
> 
> ...


I GOT THE SKRIMPS & WE DIDN'T EVEN GO. Real cool broski. Let's hit the convicts hard one of these next couple days! :thumbup:


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

What do you guys use for the convicts? Does any artificial bait work or does it have to be live bait? Haven't seen any around our dock poles yet but they do show up so looking to be ready for them.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Whoop whoop go josh


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

69Viking said:


> What do you guys use for the convicts? Does any artificial bait work or does it have to be live bait? Haven't seen any around our dock poles yet but they do show up so looking to be ready for them.


Live shrimp or fiddlers are the only thing I've ever used for them man.


----------

